# Almost 200 volunteers join search for missing Vancouver businessman



## CougarKing (12 Nov 2009)

Hopefully they can find him.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/cbc/091111/canada/canada_britishcolumbia_bc_pierre_parkinson_missing




> *Nearly 200 volunteers combed parts of downtown Vancouver Wednesday, searching for a 41-year-old businessman who mysteriously went missing three days ago.
> 
> Pierre Parkinson was last seen leaving his home on Vancouver's east side Sunday night at about 5 p.m. PT.*
> 
> ...


----------

